# Ollaan vain ja esitetään



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this structure, here is an example:

Ollaan vain ja esitetään onnelista perhettä?

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Spongiformi

A bit wider context might have helped to choose better wording, but basically it just means:

Hang around and play a happy family.
Keep living and pretending to be a happy family.


----------



## CarlitosMS

More context:

- Voisimme mennä elokuviin.
- Ollaan vain ja esitetään onnellista perhettä?
- Jätän väliin.


----------



## Gavril

Is "ollaan vain ja ..." a pattern that can be applied to many different verbs (_ollaan vain ja syödään makkaraa / ollaan vain ja puurretaan_ / etc.)? What does this phrase generally mean?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

It doesn't really mean that much beyond what you can see from the basic meaning of the words, but it kind of relaxes or mellows the meaning of the whole sentence.

"Nyt kun vihdoin pääsimme tänne järven rannalle, eikö meidän pitäisi tehdä jotakin järkevää?"
"Ollaan vain ja syödään makkaraa." - "Let's just eat sausage." vs "Syödään makkaraa." - "We eat sausage."

I don't know if that English counterpart is of relevance, but that's the best I could think of.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> It doesn't really mean that much beyond what you can see from the basic meaning of the words, but it kind of relaxes or mellows the meaning of the whole sentence.
> 
> "Nyt kun vihdoin pääsimme tänne järven rannalle, eikö meidän pitäisi tehdä jotakin järkevää?"
> "Ollaan vain ja syödään makkaraa." - "Let's just eat sausage." vs "Syödään makkaraa." - "We eat sausage."
> 
> I don't know if that English counterpart is of relevance, but that's the best I could think of.



Your English example does a great job of clarifying what _olla vain ja ..._ means.

It wasn't obvious to me at first because _ollaan vain_ without a predicate would seem to mean "Let's just exist", or similar-- is there another meaning of _olla_ besides "be/exist" that would make it easier to understand the phrase _ollaan vain_?


----------

